# 5 Year Old Suddenly Scared All The Time



## jenmc226

Lately my son is afraid to go anywhere in our home by himself. And he's afraid of dark rooms. He never had this issue before. It just came on fast and sudden. We have a bi-level home. Bedrooms on top floor, kitchen family room on half floor, living room on bottom floor and a finished basement. He's afraid to go down 6 stairs to the family room by himself. He will not go to any level without someone. He's terified of going into the basement - his playroom! It's not a scary basement and all his toys are down there. He's afraid to go to bed at night unless me or his dad are going to our bed and will be upstairs with him.

How do I help him through this? I want him to know it's OK to be scared, but he has to overcome his fears and rationally understand that they're silly. He knows there's no monsters in the house and he knows the house isn't scary. He needs to be able to function in our home despite his fears.


----------



## x_Nov30_x

I think its a phase they all go through, my 6 year old wont go upstairs without turning the lights on first and my 5 year old will close all the doors apart from the one where she is, and doesn't like being up their without her sister... Have you asked him what hes scared of? My girls just say shadows but know nothing is going to harm them but still seem scared, if that makes sense ?!


----------



## tallybee

I agree, it's probably a phase. Have you had a chat with him about what's scaring him? Sometimes it's something you'd never have thought of, and a bit of reassurance can do wonders. He might have gotten scared after a film or story planted some seed in his head, or maybe another child has been telling him scary things or something.

I'd say make sure he knows he can tell you anything, ask him what's up, hopefully you'll get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## lizzieredrup

My 2 older boys are exactly the same, they have to have all the lights on and will not go upstairs alone at all! Im thinking its just a phase, I have been told by my parents I was exactly the same when I was a child LOL


----------



## jenmc226

I'm reassured to hear that other children share similar fears. He hasn't been forthcoming on what scares him specifically. When asked what scares him or why he's scared he responds with "I don't know". Hopefully he'll conquer this soon. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## jellytot3

Is it possible he has "learnt" these fears from someone/something?
My daughter, nearly 5 went through a stage 2 years ago being scared of the dark, always wanted her light on, wouldnt go anywhere alone.
I found out she was copying her best friend, she had witnessed her friend being scared of these things at a sleep over. I guess she saw how much attention her friend got and thought it was the done thing.
Also, things can be picked up from the t.v... maybe he could have watched a kids programme about these fears?
x


----------

